# Former firefighter suspected of multiple arsons



## Nachtwächter (Dec 9, 2005)

Mar 12, 2006

*Former firefighter suspected of multiple arsons*

*
The Associated Press
*

* 
WARWICK, Mass.- * A former firefighter, wife of the fire chief and town official was scheduled to be arraigned Monday on arson charges.

Sharon L. Matthews, 43, is accused of starting four fires - two at houses and two brush fires.

The charges come after several years of investigation by federal, state and local authorities.

State Police trooper Gerald Perwak said authorities are investigating all unsolved arson- suspected fires in Franklin County.

Vermont and New Hampshire authorities also are investigating, Perwak said.

The two house fires probed date to last fall. The brush fires happened in April 2005 and April 2004.

There were no injuries related to the fires, Perwak said.

Matthews, who also uses the last name Cook, resigned from her jobs as firefighter, town health board chairwoman and tree warden last week.

She was scheduled to appear in Orange District Court. She was served a summons on Friday.


----------

